# My art



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Many of you don't know my other side. I love music, art, writing poems, photography, along with writing stories. I figured I would post some of my works here. Since they are all classified as art lol. Some stuff may have a dark side but with good reason.

You were not there when I needed you,
Left my side when I wanted you,
Pushed me down when I got up,
Ignored my deepest needs,
Didn't care about my wants,
This is the end of us,
Forever we are finished,
Do not come back as you will be rejected,
Apologize as no forgiveness will be given,
Leave me now,
It was what you wanted,
Never come back,
And never say I love you, 
Because I know you don't.

Just one example, I am not amazing but I enjoy doing it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh you know. Just dropping buy. Totally not stalking XD.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

*sighs heavily* guess I can't possibly have a thread with out you on it! Lol. XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it (the poem) is quite good. The first two lines are my favourite actually. Really love their "flowiness." The ending seems a little sudden, but overall, it's not bad and you definitely got your point across.

Excited to see what else you come up with. Keep it up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, I try to make my poems flow, but they tend to be a bit, like jumpy, they keep leaping from place to place with out flowing together, something I am working on.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

usually flow happens when you're not trying for flow. sounds silly, maybe, but that's how it worked when I used to write lol

I like your writing though!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! I will post another tomorrow. Or maybe a pic... Something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice poem!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted guys! Went photographing and have some great shots to share with you all over the next couple days. Here is a pic of a huge moth on a fence post we saw today!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

_Polythemis_! We see those guys sometimes if we're lucky at my grandparents place out in the country. They are wonderful! And nice shot btw.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! And here is a cocoon, don't know if it is still full or empty, looks full though but I am no expert so there might be another one!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see a cocoon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry XD here is the pic. Didn't attach the first time apparently.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's really neat! I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes it is very cool! I have more random pics that I am currently uploading on the computer I will try post one every day. These ones I will post are higher quality as I used a better camera.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The moth and cocoon pics I took on my iPad though


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay this poem is from a time in my life when I was undergoing depression and considering suicide. I haven't really told anyone that before because well, it is not something you go around bragging about anyways I am over that point and have a best friend forever named Meghan who I thought was weird but have come to realize she is the best friend in the world, we are now inseparable. And then there are the members on here who are awesome too. So here is the poem.

I walk along a long dark road no light before me behind me only blackness
No where to go, no one to lean on, no one I can trust
No bright light to guide me no way out.
I must walk on, though I consider stopping and let the blackness take me
I can't bring myself to bring the knife down
Betrayed, forgotten, and hurt, I walk with a limp from the pain inflicted upon me
Pain from lies, empty promises, devours me the echos of rumours ring in my ears
Ugly, rude, slut, cow, that's what I hear
Pig, anorexic, and mean, that's what people think of me
I am none of those but hearing them so often I am beginning to believe
I am ugly, not wanted. No one would care if I died, no one would even notice
So here I am,
Walking along a long dark road no light before me behind me only darkness.

Thanks again for opinions on how to improve. Tomorrow I will have a pic to share.
Helpful criticism in appreciated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry you had to go through that bad time in your life! I'm glad you feel better now. I think writing about your feelings helps. I only know you through your posts here but you sound to me like a person who is beautiful inside and out!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks DQ! You are a very kind supportive person, I will try upload some pics later, but I have a horse back riding meet tonight so I may not get the chance. Thanks again!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------

